# What do you do when a craving hits?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Curious as to what everyone does when a craving strikes. What do you do instead of giving in?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have things around that I can have. For example when I want a treat I sometimes make a healthy smoothy
I cup of kefir, some frozen or fresh berries and icecubes in a blender. yummy.
At other times when I really don't need to eat I will go for a walk or clean out a junk drawer or take a bubble bath, call a friend to see how they are doing, write in my journal....in other words distract myself!
Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Get busy doing something physical.

Have a cup of hot tea.

Try to make a game of it & wait it out 10 min as the craving is suppose to pass within that amount of time. 

I also have a bag of chocolate chips in the freezer & if that craving hits "real bad" I suck on about a spoonfull (one chip at a time) Hersheys special dark chocolate chips are 70 Cal per Tbsp. 

The best I've found is getting a job - I think I've lost at least 5# in the two weeks I've been there running my little feet off. :happy0035: At least the waistband on my jeans aren't as tight.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

If it's a sweet craving, I usually have a piece of fruit, or a serving of yogurt with honey drizzled on it.

Salty craving, some whole grain crackers and sharp cheddar (not the whole box, just a serving size)..

Two-three days a week I'll have one snack of junk food if I want it...

Then a BIG glass of water.

Then I go brush my teeth, and have a long swish with mouthwash...

No matter how yummy something is.... it doesn't taste great after tooth paste and mouth wash 

I've found for me, the later I wake up my "Hungry Monster" the better I do with snacking. If I eat breakfast before 10 I'm starving & snacking all day long, no matter how great my meals are..... Lately I've been having herb tea in the mornings, and a big breakfast with a good serving of protein around 11:30-Noonish....not always a "breakfast" food. A snack in the afternoon and dinner..... I've been doing this for 3 weeks now and have lost 7lbs. I still have junk (ice cream, chips here and there ect. ect. ) just not every day, I eat my first meal later in the day, and nothing but water or herb tea after 8:30 pm. 

I know it goes against all of the "dieting" rules, but it works for me. And this is something I can live with vs. crazy fads and lots of restrictions.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Sometimes...I find it better to give in and have just one. Otherwise I will find myself trying to satisfy it with something else all day.

Sounds bad...giving in...but if I eat 400 calories trying to curb the lust for that one cookie, I would have been better off eating the 90 cal cookie.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

My cravings are usually for sweets. I drink tea constantly, so if I'm wanting something sweet I might add sugar to it. I will also bargain with myself to hold off....if I still really want the item it in the morning, I can have it. This occasionally leads to Reese's Pieces for breakfast but most of the time the craving has passed.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not a big potato chip guy, but once in a while I want some really badly. So I go and take one or two chips and eat them. It seems to fix the problem and two chips aren't going to hurt me any. I have a hard time maintaining a diet if I feel deprived, so I will have a tiny amount of what I may be craving and it seems to do the trick.

Nomad


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I CAN'T just have one. So it's all or nothing for me!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

One thing I learned someplace is to substitute "won't" for "can't". Sure put things in a different perspective for me after contemplating that one....


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I just go ahead and try to eat something that will suffice, that's not SO bad. Some of my go-to snacks are air-popped popcorn, baked tortilla chips, oatmeal, or Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just made a great smoothie.
1 cup kefir with frozen strawberries and a couple of ice cubes in a blender. Yummy.


----------

